# October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (26 September 2008)

With October now only a few days away it's time to start thinking about your entry for next month's stock tipping competition! 

The competition leader so far this month is grace with *LNC* having achieved a solid 48.29% return so far! Wysiwyg is currently in second place with *BWN*, sitting on a comfortable 29.55% gain. Rounding out the top three this month is legs, with his selection *TOE* which has returned 21.05%.

The October stock tipping competition is once again kindly sponsored by IG Markets, so be sure to pay them a visit. IG Markets was the first company licensed by ASIC to provide CFDs, and has continued to lead the way in terms of service, range of markets and innovative products. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. Guaranteed market prices on all shares, low commissions, and superior service, look to IG Markets for the winning solution.*

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between October 1 and October 31.

4. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Tuesday September 30 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!  


*A Product Disclosure Statement for this product is available from IG Markets Ltd and should be considered before deciding to enter into any transactions with IG Markets Ltd. ABN 84 099 019 851. AFSL No. 220440.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 September 2008)

KML please Joe, how are you mate. 

gg


----------



## Joe Blow (26 September 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> KML please Joe, how are you mate.
> 
> gg




Doing great thanks GG! Hope all is well with you also.


----------



## 2BAD4U (26 September 2008)

Time for something different, I will go with *CSR*


----------



## springhill (26 September 2008)

CNX thanks Joe


----------



## rub92me (26 September 2008)

Oops, I did it again. ADY please.


----------



## Family_Guy (26 September 2008)

CFE pls
Thanks, keep up the great work


----------



## noirua (27 September 2008)

UXA please Joe, many thanks


----------



## Miner (27 September 2008)

AQP please Joe and thanks


----------



## trillionaire#1 (27 September 2008)

GGG, thanks Joe


----------



## ZzzzDad (27 September 2008)

AGY for me please - thanks.


----------



## Trader Paul (27 September 2008)

Hi Joe,

EGO ..... will be looking for a lift over the next couple of days and 
a strong finish to October 2008, as a couple of positive time cycles
come into play, around the new moon ..... 

Updated EGO chart, below.

Many thanks.

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## Pommiegranite (27 September 2008)

TZL please Joe..thanks


----------



## Green08 (27 September 2008)

Hi Joe

TGR thank you


----------



## Lucky_Country (27 September 2008)

POS 
On a roll atm !


----------



## sam76 (27 September 2008)

CAG thanks.


----------



## kgee (27 September 2008)

FNT thanks joe


----------



## agro (27 September 2008)

*LNC*

sorry grace :


----------



## BIG BWACULL (27 September 2008)

MBT 
Cheers


----------



## nioka (27 September 2008)

EDE please. They have problems now which has caused a fall. Hopefully these will be sorted out within the month.


----------



## Dezza (27 September 2008)

KEY please!


----------



## J.B.Nimble (27 September 2008)

LBY - primed to go off...


----------



## posh (27 September 2008)

GNS - Gunns Ltd.


----------



## nunthewiser (27 September 2008)

PRE 

thanks joe


----------



## adluroil (28 September 2008)

Jrv for me thanks


----------



## drillinto (28 September 2008)

LRF


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 September 2008)

Won`t catch grace but could get swamped on Monday or Tuesday for second place.Can`t believe I had a riser in this crappy bear market.

For October I would like the company AED on the back of huffin and puffin 11 and 12.Please and thankyou.


----------



## son of baglimit (28 September 2008)

NMS


----------



## lioness (28 September 2008)

CMR for me please Joe.


----------



## kenny (28 September 2008)

CVN for me this coming month thanks.

Crazy I know.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## blehgg (28 September 2008)

RES

Thanks.


----------



## pan (28 September 2008)

*GGP*

thanks Joe


----------



## CoffeeKing (28 September 2008)

BOC for me please Joe


----------



## psychic (28 September 2008)

CVI Thanks


----------



## TheAbyss (28 September 2008)

Stay with QGC pls Joe.

GL all and hope we can have a high % in the green this month


----------



## nulla nulla (28 September 2008)

Doesn,t posting in the chat sites apply?


----------



## nulla nulla (28 September 2008)

Hmmm ... I get the picture. Iwould have opted for BBI otherwise, next month.
Cheers


----------



## grace (28 September 2008)

agro said:


> *LNC*
> 
> sorry grace :




Don't be sorry, if you win, I won't mind!

Seeing that LNC and CNX are both gone....

I'll take CXY, just in case it goes for a run.


----------



## white_goodman (28 September 2008)

ICN please


----------



## AnDy62 (28 September 2008)

Hi Joe,
Take a punt on QOL for this month.
Cheers.


----------



## Shrewd Crude (28 September 2008)

Put me down for CUE thanks joe...
Two free carried weels to spud later this month (early nov)... one of them is perhaps the biggest target wells of 2008 off shore auzzie...
And production well drilling about to start on the maari project...

.^sc


----------



## bean (28 September 2008)

Could be a Golden month
MUN thanks


----------



## explod (28 September 2008)

MMN thanks joe.   

Speaking to a pawnbroker in the city this morning, silver is going to take off like a rocket soon according to him.   Found a nice gold bangle for the missus as well.


----------



## Boggo (28 September 2008)

ABY for me Joe.

Both fundamentally and technically looking good.


----------



## white_crane (28 September 2008)

I'll give it a go for the first time.

Let's try *TLM* - Talisman Mining
thanks Joe


----------



## guntherg (28 September 2008)

Count me in with BCN


----------



## bigdog (28 September 2008)

MEO thanks Joe


----------



## dotocom (28 September 2008)

FMG
please, thanks!!


----------



## doogie_goes_off (28 September 2008)

BSM thanks Joe, will probably move over the next 2 days and momentum will fail me but it's worth a go!


----------



## kevro (28 September 2008)

MDX thanks Joe.


----------



## Dowdy (28 September 2008)

QGM


----------



## bluelabel (28 September 2008)

woo hoo, i just qualify

I will have ORG please Joe.

Thanks.


----------



## Greg71 (29 September 2008)

OZL please


----------



## jonnycage (29 September 2008)

avx thank you good sir


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (29 September 2008)

Hey I can partcipate.

Looks at what has gone before.....



Hmmm


Limited choices now...


Lets go with WPG

Good Luck everyone


----------



## Muschu (29 September 2008)

BBI please young man


----------



## bvbfan (29 September 2008)

I'll take GIP


----------



## CAB SAV (29 September 2008)

NGE, thanks


----------



## rub92me (30 September 2008)

Looks like we're establishing a nice base to rise from today. Get your tips in!


----------



## jonojpsg (30 September 2008)

I'll try AED thanks Joe


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 September 2008)

jonojpsg said:


> I'll try AED thanks Joe





I got them. `cause i`m the good wig spotter. ROFL


----------



## Real1ty (30 September 2008)

TOL please Joe


----------



## Happy (30 September 2008)

GDY please Joe


----------



## refined silver (30 September 2008)

ESMCA - Esperance Minerals, please Joe.


----------



## rub92me (30 September 2008)

refined silver said:


> ESMCA - Esperance Minerals, please Joe.



I think that might breach rule 2, but Joe will rule. Or otherwise, Chuck.


----------



## Agentm (30 September 2008)

maybe this month they will complete a well.. ADI again..


----------



## justjohn (30 September 2008)

geez I had some trouble finding this thread RAT thanks Joe


----------



## Ashsaege (30 September 2008)

I finally qualify!
SBM thanks Joe, it's about time SBM does a turn around.

Though i wouldnt mind if CFE do well


----------



## AussiePaul72 (30 September 2008)

I'll stick with BMY thanks Joe! Good luck to all and here's hoping for a brighter month of October


----------



## legs (30 September 2008)

TOE please


----------



## chops_a_must (30 September 2008)

CNM.


----------



## peter2 (30 September 2008)

*IDL*  please.


----------



## refined silver (30 September 2008)

rub92me said:


> I think that might breach rule 2, but Joe will rule. Or otherwise, Chuck.




No, its a stock. Just has a 5 letter ASX code for some reason. Pretty illiquid too.

If for some reason it doesn't conform, then as 2nd pick I'll have PGM please Joe.


----------

